# Useless Billy and Dirt opened up a goat pettin' zoo......#336-G



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

They gonna make a killin'


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

This is gonna be the most awesome billy thread eva


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

people will be talking about for years to come


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

oh crap.....where is everybody


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

now i know how TP feels when he starts a crappy billy thread


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

this is horrible


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

everyone is staring at me


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

awkward


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

i feel nekkid


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

looks like i'll have to do all 1,000 post by myself


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Finally!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Good one HDM0III


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

^^^ that will bring in business


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

this thread sucks.........


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ...



You can't neva go wrong with baby goats and your babysitter's pitchers.. Wooooooooo! Best thread Eva


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

I really like pigtails


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

I miss the last thread


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats to Honkey nice speech


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

i appreciate all of the super nice PMs


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

vERY LAME IN HERA.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

oOPS...CAPS LOCK ON AGAIN.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

I fixed it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

That last thread went fast!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

First


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes it did


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice Flop


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

I done run everybody off


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

My guts knottin up.. I blame nutnut


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nobody wants oops guts on a Friday


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Gotta road trip tamorrow too


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm gonna be mattechin bathrooms from here to Mt. Zion or wherever we're playin


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

You sure it was a nut, ooops?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

prayers to Cuz's stomach


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Oops is road tripping north.  Make sure and stop in tifton...it's B E A utiful


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

oops gut is neva fun.........unless mattech has it, then it's funny...


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

I hate being in the cubicle on Friday's.  Always bad traffic leaving Atlanta in teh afternoon.......usually get to work from home, but not this week.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

Morning all what chall doing today


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

prayers for the folks that have to werk in atlanter......


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

I hate Atlanta traffic bad
all the time.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

And it's always under construction


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

been under construction
since the early 70's


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Morning all what chall doing today



I'm emailin' reports all over creation today........most will be glanced at and archived somewhere never to be seen again.  Takes 2.5 days to prep em, and about 2.5 secs to review em......makes me useful, I guess.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

I leave home to head to werk and maybe meet 3 cars in the road.....


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I hate Atlanta traffic bad
> all the time.



Me too, but Friday afternoon is the worstest rush hour of em all.  I usually can telecommute oh Thursday and Friday, but not this month......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Traffic sucks but it should be better now that the kids are outa school or bout to be


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

the merning traffic is mo better now that school is out; but the afternoon traffic sucks more i think


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

i'm ready to retire and not worry about traffic any mo


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

Be safe out there y'all


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

No baby yet, krun?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

traffic flops


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

no not yet


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

that baby is a stubborn lil rascal....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Did Bo$$ have his calves or his he still in labor?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Does Quack still have da runz?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I leave home to head to werk and maybe meet 3 cars in the road.....



I meet that many leaving my neighborhood.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I meet that many leaving my neighborhood.



you can't go in early and leave early?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Traffic sucks but it should be better now that the kids are outa school or bout to be



It makes every rush hour better, except Friday afternoon.  I been dealing with this traffic my whole life.  I hate Atlanta.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> you can't go in early and leave early?



I do.  Leave house a little before 6, leave work right at 4.....morning commute isn't terrbile, but afternoon is always bad.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey! First post in here


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread is kinda lame


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

except for post #13


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Friday afternoon rush hour usually starts around 2 - 3


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

i am ready to leave da big city and head out to the middle of no where


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Not sure I'm gonna make it through the day.. If not.. It was nice knowing yall.. Lftt


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Can I have your boat ooops?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i am ready to leave da big city and head out to the middle of no where



X2!  I hate the big city, but it seems I may be stuck here a while longer......I live in the suburbs, hate it there too.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Can I have what ever that is in your avatar oops?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

oops musta dropped his phone in the toilet


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ooops is gone!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

He was a good little poster. He will be missed!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Can I have your boat ooops?



Yes.. Yes you can


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Can I have what ever that is in your avatar oops?



My kids or my crooked tracta?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> My kids or my crooked tracta?



.....I never noticed there wuz kids in your avatar till now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> My kids or my crooked tracta?



I'll take the tracta. I'm done with kids but Im guessing your not gone now


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome back oops


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Welcome back oops



Thanks.. Bud. It was touch n go there for a bit.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> My kids or my crooked tracta?



and I always thought that was a pic from the back glass lookin out the bed of your truck.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

lots of people seem to get confused as to what someone's avatar is.........


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

^^^not a goat


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> lots of people seem to get confused as to what someone's avatar is.........



I had no ideer mine was so confusing.. Yours..on the other hand.. Obviously a goat. Guess I'm not a goot pitcher taker


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> and I always thought that was a pic from the back glass lookin out the bed of your truck.



Like the tractor is on a trailer?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Or like that orange thing looks like a truck bed?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

if i had a goat i would be proud of it


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

i wouldn't try to pass it off as a dog


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Anyone here ever ate a goat?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

That they know of


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> if i had a goat i would be proud of it



Why the denial? Ryedirt should talk to someone about his animosity towards all things goat


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Anyone here ever ate a goat?



i have a couple of times when i was in mexico......good stuff


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Or like that orange thing looks like a truck bed?


 Yea. The whole thing is a truck bed with the tailgate down and fancy rod holders on the right hand side.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

no; never have eaten a Scrapy


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i have a couple of times when i was in mexico......good stuff



Taste like chicken?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

interesting......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Taste like chicken?



yes; but different


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy's ate opossum before


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

floper


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

dang


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

pow


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

with an apple in its mouf


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

got it........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

we should cook Durt's goat since he don't like it


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Ever ate sheep homo3?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Yea. The whole thing is a truck bed with the tailgate down and fancy rod holders on the right hand side.



Lol-ing.. Either I really suck at takin pictures or scrap needs a nap


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

too slow homo         3


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Ever ate sheep homo3?



nope


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

We can get Bigs to cook the goat on his big smoker


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> nope



I think you have......


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Pine goats the only goat I've eaten.. That I'm aware of


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Goat wont fit on my Akorn smoker


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Lol-ing.. Either I really suck at takin pictures or scrap needs a nap



Always wondered why you were backing down a dirt road.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

We had a goat when I was a kid that ate the seat off my motorcycle


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought the same thing, Scrapy.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

lol-ed.......


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't live in Atlanta, but I do live in the city.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Bout time for me to change my Avatar


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

#lovethecitylife


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

#lovemyneighbors


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Any suggestions Scrapy?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

#lovetheirwivestoo


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

#lovethemlongtime


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

#carnesvillehousewives


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I thought the same thing, Scrapy.


Now that I know it's a front end loader I can't hardly make it be a truck bed no more.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> been under construction
> since the early 70's



yep, the 1870's... ever since Sherman burnt it down.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Ya'll gave me plenty of time to make a flop.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Whats for lunch?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Bout time for me to change my Avatar



Dickie Betts suits you better than willie in my mind.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

make it Justin beiber 7mag......I like justin


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

How's this one Scraps?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Great thread Homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I just gave it a five star rating!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have ate goat before , delicious


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I could tell that was a tractor and bucket Ooops


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I can tell thats a goat Dirt


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

I just had to go rescue my goat! Dawgs done got a holt of him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I agree, if Dirt dont want it, Let Bigs cook it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Woop them dawgs nut nut


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Can you tell thats Dickey Betts in my Avatar Mud?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Bout time for me to change my Avatar



Me too.. Mullet head.. Me too


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Is thus lame thread week or what


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Best thread in a long time


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

I mean good 1 hdmo3


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Woop them dawgs nut nut



I got sumthin for em.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Me too.. Mullet head.. Me too



Try something a little less confusing this time. It only took me  a year to learn what that is in yurs now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Can you tell thats Dickey Betts in my Avatar Mud?


I thought it was Clint Eastwood  pickin and singing any which way but loose


bigelow said:


> Is thus lame thread week or what



You ready to grill a goat


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Get em.. Nutnut


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lunch time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Stolt flop here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Guess what day it is Homo


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Goat rubbed down with some Code Q


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Git you a icehole pic like MT, ooops.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

GC Day!!! whoop whoop


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

What up almost lurnch time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't get too full mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Do you go every friday cause it's senior citizen's day Mud?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Im thinking messican for lunch


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

You get ma and pa to sprang for your lunch today mud


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe Bojangles


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ooops is taking a pic of his icehole.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Do you go every friday cause it's senior citizen's day Mud?



I go on Fridays cause i get paid on fridays and its my treat to myself


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Git you a icehole pic like MT, ooops.



It's hard to beat a good icehole shot.. Problem is..I aint a poser and don't have a icehole pitcher. I ain't got a yeti sticka either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> You get ma and pa to sprang for your lunch today mud



NO, i have to pay for my own. But i do have a 10 percent discount card


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Ooops is taking a pic of his icehole.



Lol'es.. That would be very confusing


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok, later y'all


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> How's this one Scraps?


Now we rockin!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Bon appetit mud


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

I ain't never getting rid of my avatar. It was give to me the day I got my OABA. I remember that day above all others.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

poopstorm is here!


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I never posted in the last thread, it started out lame and I don't post in lame threads, then it got good, and I got nervous. I can't make good decisions when I'm nervous so I just didn't post, but now I just posted in this rediculously lame thread.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats med ooops


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats honkey, decent speech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Floppo


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't appreciate my name being used as a way to explain abathroom malfunction.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 5, 2015)

What happening


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

It weret me, and I'm not gonna take it anymore.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 5, 2015)

Honkey took his award and went home


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I am fury us


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey Migmac, how is the fancy pants job


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 5, 2015)

I have been giving HDMtree thread lessons.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

If it weren't for post 13, this thread would be all but lost......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

First post with not so smart phone.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey Migmac, how is the fancy pants job



It's fancy not here today. I'm at the peasant post folding boxes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> First post with not so smart phone.



Congratulations Boss Money and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I guess that's why you are posting then. Lol


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> First post with not so smart phone.



The first time feels so good don't it.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Honkey took his award and went home


He is lookin for the perfect place to hang it. Probly consulting with an interior designer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

anyone ever have luck jugging during the day?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

I can't figirure out to refresh this unit 

a







I


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

What kind of phone Bo$$?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> anyone ever have luck jugging during the day?


No . It's a night time thing. Too easy to get caught during the day.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> No . It's a night time thing. Too easy to get caught during the day.



It aint illegal?


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't touch other peoples jugs.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

fresh fried bass fillet with some gashed jack, fried zoo-kini and a glass of sweet tea.....my buddy done goot on the cook


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

that will about do my grease intake for the month.......


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

you can only eat fish out of the river like that once a month any way due to the mercury content....


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

sad


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

sad flop^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> He is lookin for the perfect place to hang it. Probly consulting with an interior designer.



Typical honkey


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

They don't even make mercury anymore


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't appreciate my name being used as a way to explain abathroom malfunction.



Lol'es.. Sorry. Mattech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

It was hurtful to call you poopstorm.  I take it back


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 5, 2015)

Will billy let ya rope his goats at his pettin zoo ??


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

LoL


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> They don't even make mercury anymore



look up bioaccumulation......
Ohoopee River (Near Oak Park, Ga.) Altamaha River Basin
Species              Site Tested      Recommendation Chemical
Largemouth Bass      I-16         1meal/month Mercury
Redbreast Sunfish    I-16          1meal/week Mercury


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

PARADISE VALLEY, Ariz. — A man driving a recreational vehicle with a loaded gun and drugs inside has been arrested after leading Paradise Valley police on a high-speed chase, authorities said Tuesday.

Zane Cane, 42, was being held on suspicion of criminal speeding, reckless driving, failure to yield to police, driving with an expired registration and without a driver’s license, and failing to provide identification.

Police said he repeatedly called 911 during the ordeal Monday — claiming the traffic stop was unlawful — and made little sense when talking to officers.

A police report stated that Cane “was making radical statements about the government and comparing the stop to Nazi Germany.”

An officer doing speed enforcement at about 8 p.m. had noticed the RV speeding. Police say it failed to stop and the chase exceeded 70 mph before the RV pulled over.

Police said Cane spoke to officers through a small rear window of the RV and officers couldn’t see inside the vehicle because several of its windows were covered.

A rear window was broken and pepper spray was deployed inside the RV before Cane exited the vehicle and was handcuffed.

A search warrant was obtained and police said they found nearly 59 grams of marijuana, a white-brown powdery substance in containers and a loaded.45-caliber Glock 21 handgun inside the RV.

Cane has a valid medical marijuana card, according to police. His hometown wasn’t immediately available and it was unclear if he has a lawyer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2015)

What an idiot lol.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

When did Billy get an RV?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

Billy was trying to get away in his RV.......lol-ing


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

so much for civil disobedience

lol


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> When did Billy get an RV?





rydert said:


> Billy was trying to get away in his RV.......lol-ing



wait.....didn't T.P. say he was buying a RV?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

T.P. going to the big house.......again.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 5, 2015)

Let me holt a doller


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol ing


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Let me holt a doller



Haven't you heard of civil disobediance


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm back in the minivan, after three weeks of a full size truck, I feel like I am in a go-kart


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Now thats funny


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

I just got arrested! Someone call my lawyer! I've been set-up!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

The coppers round here don't know what civil disobedience is!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

They got my new rv too!


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't have to answer questions, you work for me.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I need a mobile massage


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Last day off, I really need to do sumpin productive.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Take me fishing


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

TP  givng mobile massages


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

It pays the bills he says


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Just flash your lights to pull him over in his mobile massage RV


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

He drives it down to Tifton on Fridays


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Makes a stop in Forsyth


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

He'll swing through Washington County on his way back home


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack is a regular customer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> He'll swing through Washington County on his way back home


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

If the only way I could post was with that somewhat smart Phone, I would give it up. Bout as near of nothing I have ever seen. I have to use a magnifying glass to read the site. I went by a jewelry store and bought one of them magnifiers that they wear over their eye when looking at a cubic zirconia.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack can use the Bafroom in the mobile massage RV. Souse meet is still workin on him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

^^ lol^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If the only way I could post was with that somewhat smart Phone, I would give it up. Bout as near of nothing I have ever seen. I have to use a magnifying glass to read the site. I went by a jewelry store and bought one of them magnifiers that they wear over their eye when looking at a cubic zirconia.



You shoulda got an iphone 6 plus


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 838007



LOL...First Post up in Hera!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

7-mag I appreciate the kind words. And I applaud the recognition to Mr. Murray!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Where is everyone?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh yea I forgot.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Did you hang your award in the den of your trailer Honkey?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread is terrible!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> 7-mag I appreciate the kind words. And I applaud the recognition to Mr. Murray!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Did you hang your award in the den of your trailer Honkey?



Right beside the stuffed deer butt!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back



So!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Did they run you off from the troft at Golden Corral Mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

that's not funny....I have a lazy eye too........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

I got on the roof and shouted that I had won an OABA.. Some guy came out and said "Hey you Idgit your not posed to be on the roof get down from there"


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

after about 8 reebs my other eye looks like my lazy one.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's not funny....I have a lazy eye too........



Poor Dert, walks around haff asleep all day..


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Poor Dert, walks around haff asleep all day..



all the wominz thinks I'm winking at them.......


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

they generally wink back....


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's not funny....I have a lazy eye too........



Maybe that's how you bought a goat instead of a dog?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

I need to borrow mattech's pirate patch......


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

^^^not a goat oops1


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mud must be hibernating after that fine GC feast


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

That place is just awful


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Not bad rendition of this song


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> That place is just awful



I agree.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You shoulda got an iphone 6 plus



I was going to get an I phone, but I was not going to pay $500 or more on a phone. If we had chose the change our plan we could have got one for something like 27 cents. The wife likes the plan we got so I bought this Moto G outright.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

last time I ate there I got the oops gut........not cool..
I was about an 1 1/2 from home in Augusta....had to pull ova....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe I will get used to it one day. When my 5 yo Grandson comes over this weekend, I will get him to teach me everything I need to know.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Not bad rendition of this song



Good song....used to be one that I'd play when ere'body wuz over at the house drankin', but I only ever could remember the words to the first verse and chorus.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

my wife lol-ed.....I did not....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe I will get used to it one day. When my 5 yo Grandson comes over this weekend, I will get him to teach me everything I need to know.



Lots of truth in that BO$$.. kids no it all these days.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Back 2 Back........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Durt destroyed a bathroom and MT got blamed for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I got on the roof and shouted that I had won an OABA.. Some guy came out and said "Hey you Idgit your not posed to be on the roof get down from there"



I have not read back, did you give a speech?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes sir I did.. I'll repost in herra fer ya BO$$


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm full, need a nap now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lunch was great, just like this thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I only have one complaint. They dont make ice cream cones like they used too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Yes sir I did.. I'll repost in herra fer ya BO$$



That would be a very wise thing to do.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Here ya go BO$$.. I hope I did ok.


Originally Posted by OmenHonkey View Post 
OABA, What this means is yet another mystery in this thing we call life. I have been bestowed an award so prestigious that the true meaning of it is unknown to most parts of the world. I was chosen for this lonely, sometimes arduous award and will gladly show the world what it has helped me accomplish. It's a License of sorts!!

A License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to lie back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote.

Thanks for the award folks. I made it long just cause today is my day!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Half way thru the bottom starts leaking


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

this thread is lame......just like the thread starter..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm at a redlight and vanilla/chocalate ice cream is running down my arm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lady looking at me funny while i'm licking my arm.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Half way thru the bottom starts leaking



Do what?????


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Half way thru the bottom starts leaking



maybe you should start at the bottom........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok BO$$, I'm ready to start my admin teachin stuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Do what?????



read back, ice cream cup malfunction


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

hate it when the bottom leaks


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> read back, ice cream cup malfunction



ohhhhh......sorry; that you were talking about something else


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

She thought i was cleaning myself like a cat at the light. She winked and blew the horn.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Half way thru the bottom starts leaking



maybe you should talk to Quack....I think he has been having that same problem.........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Oops guts = Bottom leaks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I dont know if she thought i was sexy or wanted my icecream cone


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

it was good


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

lol's


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

fllp


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Nasty!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

lol on myself flop


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

danggit.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

this thread is gonna break a record


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 16 (13 members and 3 guests)


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03, OmenHonkey, kmckinnie+, NE GA Pappy, Migmack, KyDawg+, JB0704, mark-7mag, Scrapy+, bigelow


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hdm03, OmenHonkey, kmckinnie+, NE GA Pappy, Migmack, KyDawg+, JB0704, mark-7mag, Scrapy+, bigelow



and me


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> this thread is gonna break a record



I doubt it lil fella.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If the only way I could post was with that somewhat smart Phone, I would give it up. Bout as near of nothing I have ever seen. I have to use a magnifying glass to read the site. I went by a jewelry store and bought one of them magnifiers that they wear over their eye when looking at a cubic zirconia.



You tried to make a phone call yet? that's even harder.

I have tried posting off mine a few times and like to got banned. I can't see what I said.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Figured you'd ahad more plusses HDMO3.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Great speech Honkey. I think it does a good job in displaying our utterly disdain for Varmints in here. It also points out how this award is clouded in secrecy. Well rounded with an excellent delivery. Good Job!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You tried to make a phone call yet? that's even harder.
> 
> I have tried posting off mine a few times and like to got banned. I can't see what I said.



Smart Phones are the Debil I tell ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I doubt it lil fella.



Why you got to be so negative


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

negative Nellie honkey


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Great speech Honkey. I think it does a good job in displaying our utterly disdain for Varmints in here. It also points out how this award is clouded in secrecy. Well rounded with an excellent delivery. Good Job!



I went back and read it again. It makes more sense now.

Good job Honkey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Grape vines too Boss, they the devil too, i was cutting on the tractor and one wrapped around the axle and almost flipped me over ,cut me up and broke the top out of a tree before i got stopped.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hdm03, OmenHonkey, kmckinnie+, NE GA Pappy, Migmack, KyDawg+, JB0704, mark-7mag, Scrapy+, bigelow



03 you are not the only one that gets that info at the bottom of our screen. In fact I would say erebody cept guest get it.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm In trouble.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 03 you are not the only one that gets that info at the bottom of our screen. In fact I would say erebody cept guest get it.


But I never look at it cause all it ever says is scrapy when I do most of my postin.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Nasty thread.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy post alone.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

NOYDB seems to be a little upset........


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Got a busy day, but was passing by the wife's job around lunch time so, I decided I'd pick something up and go to her job. She came out to the van and ate. I was in a hurry, so I made several comments, finally I said, baby, I really gotta get going, she said OK and picked up her phone to play on Facebook. Somehow, I blurted out, what part of get out don't you understand. She grabbed her phone, got out, slammed the door and didn't say a word.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

I no longer have leakage.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Looky there, ^^^^^ story flop


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Looking for a dot head store


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Somehow, I blurted out, what part of get out don't you understand. She grabbed her phone, got out, slammed the door and didn't say a word.



Sounds like you managed to undo all the cool stuff you did by showing up with lunch in the first place........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Just got off the phone with MT's wife.....she none to happy with that loser


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm In trouble.



How's that?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

we are Facetimeing now


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Sounds like you managed to undo all the cool stuff you did by showing up with lunch in the first place........



x's 2........

you want me to call her and apologize for you mattech?..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Mt + pizzin off wife = no lubbin tonight


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I no longer have leakage.



praise da lord......prayers do work


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

I did something similar to Mrs JB not too long ago, and she wuz unhappy with me.  Story involves her walking a long way to give me a hug and me telling her she needed to go back where she wuz.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 03 you are not the only one that gets that info at the bottom of our screen. In fact I would say erebody cept guest get it.



i don't like your tone.......PM sent


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Just got off the phone with MT's wife.....she none to happy with that loser





hdm03 said:


> we are Facetimeing now



nevermind...homo3 beat me to it....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

iweanmywhack = Mt


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Just got off the phone with MT's wife.....she none to happy with that loser



Good lawd


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> nevermind...homo3 beat me to it....



we can conference you in.....make it a 3-way


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Link to angry noybd.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I did something similar to Mrs JB not too long ago, and she wuz unhappy with me.  Story involves her walking a long way to give me a hug and me telling her she needed to go back where she wuz.....



that would never happen to me......my wife wouldn't walk across the hall to give me a hug


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> we can conference you in.....make it a 3-way



I'm in........


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Looking for a dot head store


A red dot store?

Thought you were on the wagon.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

She does the same stuff on the phone. I gotta say bye ten times.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Link to angry noybd.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=843372

last page.....Quack done called him out


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Boo yah?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nowa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Mt gotz that strong pimpin arm, b slappin dem wimminz DOWN, sho him da MONEY !!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> She does the same stuff on the phone. I gotta say bye ten times.



There are a lot of things a LOT worse than that
my friend.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

hay Karun.....glad you out of jail....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> She does the same stuff on the phone. I gotta say bye ten times.



she does the same with me......i think it's cute


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> she does the same with me......i think it's cute



homo3: you hang up..
Mt's wife: no, you hang up..
homo3: you hang up..
Mt's wife: no, you hang up..
homo3: you hang up..
Mt's wife: no, you hang up..
homo3: you hang up..
Mt's wife: no, you hang up..
homo3: you hang up..
Mt's wife: no, you hang up..
homo3: you hang up..
Mt's wife: no, you hang up..
homo3: you hang up..
Mt's wife: no, you hang up..
homo3: you hang up..
Mt's wife: no, you hang up..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

we might get throat punched


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Hope Mt forces ya'll to eat 5lbs of hawt souse meat..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

dert = goathole


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Great speech Honkey. I think it does a good job in displaying our utterly disdain for Varmints in here. It also points out how this award is clouded in secrecy. Well rounded with an excellent delivery. Good Job!



Thank you sir, After all it was you I most wanted to impress.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (10 members and 12 guests)


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dert = goathole


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Y'all got me lol in fo real


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> There are a lot of things a LOT worse than that
> my friend.



Oh I agree krun, I know I'm a lucky man, but when I get in a hurry I gotta go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Thank you sir, After all it was you I most wanted to impress.





Honkey = hineykissa


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

I gots to go y'all behave,


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Dirt got me lol-in nowa


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Honkey = hineykissa



Lol. tryin to make admin so I can ban 03.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Lol. tryin to make admin so I can ban 03.





He ain't skeered, been there, done that ...


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

MT betta do some hiney kissing when he gets home


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He ain't skeered, been there, done that ...


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> The coppers round here don't know what civil disobedience is!




Henry David Thoreau


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Wrote civil disobedience


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Mat your wife should be greatful that she don't got 2 black eyes cause you already done told her twice


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Domestic violence flop


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Yall busy or sumpin


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mat your wife should be greatful that she don't got 2 black eyes cause you already done told her twice



Glad someone understands.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I guess the body shop had to take off my door panel, they put all the stuff I had there in the passenger seat, the contents are= 4 12 guage blind side shells, a improved cylinder choke, choke wrench, some spent .223 casings, a couple .22lr spent cases, and hand sanitizer.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

That shows them to do a good job, or I'll bust a cap in em.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Black eyed flap?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Henry David Thoreau





Ole Hank.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

So close^^^


Sounds like night huntin evidence.. Mattech. Billy would be proud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Goathole, my bff.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Billy is tryin to sell his ol lady's unborn child on craigslist

http://www.wrbl.com/story/29242378/baby-for-sale-on-craigslist-atlanta-police-investigate


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Billy said there was a Dust Devil in his barn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

PYT laying out by my pool .. had to sneak this pic thru the back porch .


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Tell PYT I said.. heeeeeey. Who is PYT?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 5, 2015)

Pretty young thing?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Hay.....pyt!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack ain't right


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack = Ridgemont High


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Tell PYT I said.. heeeeeey. Who is PYT?



Remember Michael jacksons song. PYT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Tell PYT I said.. heeeeeey. Who is PYT?



My buds daughter. 





mguthrie said:


> Quack ain't right





You oughta see it when she brangz all her friends.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Mmmmm


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Remember Michael jacksons song. PYT


No.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

tell her it's time to flip ova


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

then git anuther pic


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

nanner dancin'


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

woooo


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

wooo flop


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 21 (8 members and 13 guests)


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03, Scrapy+, KyDawg+, mattech+, JB0704, mguthrie, oops1+


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Wait, how young?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

old enough to


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

forgot the rest


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> old enough to





hdm03 said:


> forgot the rest



That makes no sense.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Fast times reference was it.. Lol'es


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

no; it doesn't


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> tell her it's time to flip ova





hdm03 said:


> then git anuther pic




WHOOOOOOOOOT !!! She flipped, got the stereo up loud on the back porch where she can't hear me stawkin .. Ima true pruffesional.




mattech said:


> Wait, how young?





25.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

i didn't get it


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Eagerly waiting.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

I need a pool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Quack = Ridgemont High





I just "got" that !!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

And some pyt's to stawk.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

where da pic Quack???


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just "got" that !!



Really???? I lols when I typed it and thought you would for sure get it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> where da pic Quack???





Patience, it's downloading.  She had her hands in the air dancin . . 


If she comes outta da pool like Phoebe did, I'm gonna hava heart attack and die.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

so their frolicking in da pool


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't know who her surgeon was, but he's a VERY talented man...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

My lab's havin all the fun.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Tell that pretty young thang I said hey she will know what that means


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Woooooooooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Put yo hands in da air and dance like you don't care...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Now!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Surgeon dang now I gots da see I will pm u my # quack ifn it aim forum friendly


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack=creepy, yet lucky guy!!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for the invite quack I'm on da way


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

holy motha of god!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

holy motha of god!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack=creepy uncle


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

That's Quacks niece


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (10 members and 9 guests)
mark-7mag, bigelow+, hdm03, OmenHonkey, JB0704, Hooked On Quack, Scrapy, lagrangedave

Wonder why?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> holy motha of god!





hdm03 said:


> holy motha of god!



i can say that again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> holy motha of god!





hdm03 said:


> holy motha of god!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack; do you happen to have a trampoline?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

i'm think they could be some more photo ops


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm think they could be some more photo ops



I think Quacks busy right now


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

He's not like Billy; he has two hands


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Mucho lol-ing.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol-ing....


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Sumpin's bout to go down in herea


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Okay boys the ice gets thineth.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

tggearington is hooked on billy now.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Mag, is there a mud bog in town?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Yall try to act right, we got a visitor in here from Thomas County. Prolly round Coolidge.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (10 members and 12 guests)
hdm03, tgearrington, mark-7mag, OmenHonkey, JB0704, Hooked On Quack+, bigelow


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

^^^^ hope ya'll find that useful


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

not everyone has access to that info


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Today's Birthdays
View Birthdays	
marshall, earnest48 (67), ghoterman (64), Blessed2Day (64), Bart Sims (56), debcham (56), shelia (48), cpaboy (47), Megadawg (46), joeberg (43), doe (42), carjam (42), INEEDADRINK (42), cornbread (42), GA-DAWG-FAN (41), Bigslick (41), Jkidd (37), JARHEAD83 (32), SuperTeak (31), Heath (29), Cladams19 (29), BuckHunter 34 (19), KyDawg (163)


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol at KD. He is older than he looks.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Birfday Bo$$ !


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

What have i walked into


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

INEEDADRINK  is a good screen name...We should invite him over to Billy thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I knew this was the best thread in a long time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

I gotz to go dry her off . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I knew this was the best thread in a long time



you're welcome


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Today's Birthdays
> View Birthdays
> marshall, earnest48 (67), ghoterman (64), Blessed2Day (64), Bart Sims (56), debcham (56), shelia (48), cpaboy (47), Megadawg (46), joeberg (43), doe (42), carjam (42), INEEDADRINK (42), cornbread (42), GA-DAWG-FAN (41), Bigslick (41), Jkidd (37), JARHEAD83 (32), SuperTeak (31), Heath (29), Cladams19 (29), BuckHunter 34 (19), KyDawg (163)




Lol...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

I am the best thread started ever!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Takin my bunch back to the pool this evenin!! Quack gots his pool I gots mine!!! Lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Look what Billy has done now.. He tryin to raise money for one armed golfers. Lol.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Wonder what ever happened to Cornbread. Last time I heard from him he was working at Stuckey's Steel (now A&P).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Geeeze she just came into the house thanking me for letting her lay by the pool...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

She's gotta go ready for her date!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

did she axe about me?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeze she just came into the house thanking me for letting her lay by the pool...



Quack say's "my pleasure. Good luck with your finals next week"


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Quack say's "my pleasure. Good luck with your finals next week"


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought I tolt y'all t behave


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

Y'all all stalking a teenager


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

fer shame fer shame


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok I'm done


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

now where's my switch


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Y'all all stalking a teenager



Just Quack......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

flip


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

sunbathing flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm ready to go home flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Past ready to go home flop


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

i'm ready to git too


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Gonna drive over the Quack's to see if those ladies need anything......anything at all


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2015)

Great thread. ...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread is dying. It's not even half way yet..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> Great thread. ...



lol.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

honkey = a jealous racist hater


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

this is the greatest thread ever


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> honkey = a jealous racist hater



White folks is ok by me...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

they will never lock this one down


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

I ain't racist.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> they will never lock this one down



Who is they?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

They will write about it in the Woody's History thread


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

I got a staff PM. Your on the short list.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

He don't know Honkey
he's just a little feller


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

crap....this is my 20,051th post......wonder what my 20,000th post was......i bet it was awesome!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I got a staff PM. Your on the short list.



You got a what???  does it hurt?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

It was probably "carp" cause you missed a flop!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You got a what???  does it hurt?



Not me lil man.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh i'm ready to goooooo.... This day has drug by because of this awful thread...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> they will never lock this one down



Wanna bet?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

That's it i'm leavin early. I can clock out on my phone...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Wanna bet?



HAHAHAHAHA....Best post in herra right there^^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

And a flop!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Wanna bet?



where did you come from???


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

C-ya'll later. I hope all of ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

later white boy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> where did you come from???



Got a PM that i needed to check on you.
Just kidding.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Later hater!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a PM that i needed to check on you.



Lol. I Tolt ya!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

snitches git stitches


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> lol's



This was your 20000 post


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> This was your 20000 post



wow.....it really was awesome


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

bye Honkey


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

y'all have a nice weekend
don't get locked up or nothing


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Goodnessssss, quack you need a better camera.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Goodnessssss, quack you need a better camera.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Goodnessssss, quack you need a better camera.



yes; yes he does


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

maybe we should start a gofundme page


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

y'all been busy today


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

about time for me to slide on out da door


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> maybe we should start a gofundme page



I'd donate $20 if we could just get the clock fixed.

4:47pm


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

ya'll enjoy my thread


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2015)

Everyone except for Pappy.....he's trying to hurt my feelings


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Wooooo, time to go home


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

he don't know how to fix 
nothing Pappy


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

he don't right from left either


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

or top or bottom


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

nor front or back


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

neither up or down


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

has to tie a string on his
finger to remember anything


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

trips over his own feets too


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> maybe we should start a gofundme page





Not here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Bye y'all, have a  good weekend!!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

bye Mud


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> neither up or down


 Come hya from siccum.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

little feller done left


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

bbl


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Herro


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You oughta see it when she brangz all her friends.



You gonna invite me to da next pool partay??????


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

This is a weak thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

It all starts with the title.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

To start with, no self respecting zoo would have a goat.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

flop?


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll drive Hilsman.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Woooo.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Technomatt gone drive Hilsman like a go-kart!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Vroom Vroooooooom..


----------



## karen936 (Jun 5, 2015)

nite y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

That gal is 25 yrs old and a RN, also one of my adopted neices.


She's a sweetie with a boob job.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Night Krun. Not even dark yet.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack= uncle creepy


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Creepy flop


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Quack= uncle creepy






Mebbe, but I'm smart enough not to anger the wife...


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, but I'm smart enough not to anger the wife...



I here ya there dude. Lo.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

I completely understand


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, but I'm smart enough not to anger the wife...



Kids are gone for the weekend= she's not mad anymore


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Anything in moderation is cool I guess


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Kids are gone for the weekend= she's not angry anymore



Pics please!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2015)

Later bro's , gonna spend a lil QT with the wife.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Matt gonna make up for ticking her off earlier today


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

I think I need medical attention


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Gonna mend some bridges..lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I think I need medical attention



Has it been longer than four hours ? Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Since you been snake bit


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 5, 2015)

She too goot for you Quack, tell her I luv her...........


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later bro's , gonna spend a lil QT with the wife.
> 
> ATTACH]838046[/ATTACH]



Good idea. Keep her away from your posts.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 5, 2015)

Again............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes, i modified the posts. Rules is rules.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That gal is 25 yrs old and a RN, also one of my adopted neices.
> 
> 
> She's a sweetie with a boob job.



She ain't but a few years younger than me


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack not chronologically challenged, I am.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

I find no humor in your racy post Quack


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack=pushing the limit


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Got the 4 yo this weekend. Taking him to the Nashville zoo tomorrow to the 5 yo's birfday party. Who ever heard of a Birfday party at a zoo.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

They could have had it here, it is a zoo around here sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

You seen one zoo, you seen em all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Now an Aquarium, that aint no zoo.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got the 4 yo this weekend. Taking him to the Nashville zoo tomorrow to the 5 yo's birfday party. Who ever heard of a Birfday party at a zoo.



You gonna go see the goats Bo$$?????  Might see durt thera


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I've been to zoo's allover the country, there all the same.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Now an Aquarium, that aint no zoo.



Take yer feeshin pole Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Hils you know there aint no Goats at the zoo.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

They might have some they feed to the lions and tigers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Lion just soon eat a goat as look at it.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Taking the wife out, don't know where yet, gonna find out when we get there.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, as soon as she comes on.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Lions lay down with the lambs.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

I heard that somewhere.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Take him to the stockyard if it's sale day.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Tell him the black and white ones are zebras.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Guth??


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrappy???


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Well, as soon as she comes on.



Aadder what you did to her at lunch I wouldn't be xpecting her


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey Hils. You butcher any pigs lately


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 5, 2015)

Bigelow goin to cook some a them this weekend. He should start a thread bout it


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Not yet. Goin to my club next weekend. Might try to get after em there


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

My bosses daughter wants to go to da river.....


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

When we goin back guth????


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Just out looking at my garden, it is growing good. My watermelons and cantaloupes are growing like crazy.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 5, 2015)

Send pics. Then I'll let you know


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Saw a rabbit out there eyeing it. I may have to light him up.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Send pics. Then I'll let you know


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Matt going to the Golden Corral


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Matt gonna get his grub on


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought Matt was going to the waffle house.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

15 minute wait at bonefish grill


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Matts eating at the Golden trough tonight


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

All you can eat wing tonight


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

ccherry must still be at beach with no internet


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

Matt gonna put extra sprinkles on his ice cream


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Wish I could find me a job driving a flatbed.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

I got a rabbit in my garden too, KD.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sprinkles are for winners


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

You don't need anybody do you Pnut?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

A lot of people looking in here but no ones posting


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

We got a sign on the wall that say, "Drugs work here."


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I got a rabbit in my garden too, KD.



I don't. One handful of dogfeed slung out the back door and a fox comes every night. No rabbits here.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Eva since billy got fired/put in jail I been having to drive. I'm not too fond of that.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I don't. One handful of dogfeed slung out the back door and a fox comes every night. No rabbits here.



Scrapy = thinker


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

JB JR and I drove 45 minutes to the ballpark only to have game cancelled due to a schedule issue right as we got there.......double header tomorrow, possible triple header.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Scrapy = thinker



It just don't work for deer. Maybe I could borrow Bo$$'s coyote love machine.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 5, 2015)

That sucks Jb. That kinda stuff irritates me but I probably shouldn't let it bother me


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

I m


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

I mist sumthing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Me and the wife went to Rescue Smokers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> It just don't work for deer. Maybe I could borrow Bo$$'s coyote love machine.



Scrapy I set in my truck down by the cows today getting my call ready. I had the direction book out cause the batteries were under a plate. I finally got em in and put back together, but it wouldn't make any racket. I took it apart again and finally got it to come on but still not a peep out of it. I was gonna try one more time, thinking I had missed a step. I started looking for my direction book, but it was no where to be found. Never got out of my truck and never found that pamphlet.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Pretty dang good, too. Not far from the house!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

I did finally get it working. I have a ball tricking Odell with the bobcat call. He goes crazy looking for it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That sucks Jb. That kinda stuff irritates me but I probably shouldn't let it bother me



Im thinkin' if the tournament director can't make a solid schedule he ought not be hostin' tournaments.  This wasn't a rain issue, I ain't happy at all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Me and the wife went to Rescue Smokers.



Did yall save them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Pappy is going to watch Deanna run in the morning.  She is running the D Day run on Currahee Mountain.  3 miles up, 3 miles down.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

I had a pleasant experience at the waffle hizzouse tonight listening to billy talk about all the times he's been to jail. He also said he wasn't giving his son his 9.5 mil inheritance because he dropped dime on him a few weeks back and put him back in the big house.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Good luck D!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2015)

This was up an Pappy's neighborhood. Pappy prolly knows Billy.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Send pics. Then I'll let you know



Lols. She is goin to the beach this weekend. I told her I was gonna need pics.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

t, i am adoptable for a mere 4.5 mil.


thanks nutnut.  i will tell her


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy I set in my truck down by the cows today getting my call ready. I had the direction book out cause the batteries were under a plate. I finally got em in and put back together, but it wouldn't make any racket. I took it apart again and finally got it to come on but still not a peep out of it. I was gonna try one more time, thinking I had missed a step. I started looking for my direction book, but it was no where to be found. Never got out of my truck and never found that pamphlet.


You got lepricons up there too? they just steal my liquor.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

t, send pics and I will see if I can id them


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

I didn't save a ribeye bo$$!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did yall save them.



It's probly a Fire House Bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Hope she does well Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Pappy ain't had a ribeye in for ever.  Pappy is eatin tofu patties with unsalted catsup.   

and fer dessert, Pappy gets to sniff of a chocolate bar, if he is under his weight goal for the day


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Boss... she has been asleep for a good while so she will be rested up and ready for them


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Me and the wife went to Rescue Smokers.



I was wonderin wear that place wuz. Might have to come to shoela and try it out....


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy ain't had a ribeye in for ever.  Pappy is eatin tofu patties with unsalted catsup.
> 
> and fer dessert, Pappy gets to sniff of a chocolate bar, if he is under his weight goal for the day


 Hate to hear of you sufferin like that Pappy.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Goot luck to D in the am Pappy


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I was wonderin wear that place wuz. Might have to come to shoela and try it out....



Yea its actually 1 exit up from here, in Inaha. Not far from where we shot birds.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Billy is preparing for the collapse of society.  He told me he is stocking up on emergency drinking beer.  Said he thought that 10 or 12 cases should get him through the weekend, if he use it moderately


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

thanks Hils.  She will do well, I am thinking.  At least top 3 women.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Yea its actually 1 exit up from here, in Inaha. Not far from where we shot birds.



Awesome. Gonna have to talk mt into goin so I can get a free ride. Lols


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

They got cold reeb too!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Awesome. Gonna have to talk mt into goin so I can get a free ride. Lols



He'll probly go anywhere in that company gas minivan if you are buying.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Quack and MT must be having the obligatory QT.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Pappy is tarred.  He went for a 2.11 mile brisk walk. Took 36 minutes.  and Pappy were sweatin' like Billy trying to escape the GW with a over the limit string of trout.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

It says there are 6 members and 5 guests but there ain't but 4 members showin.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Some must be incognito.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Wonder who that could be Scrappy????


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

We do all the posting and Guth does all the flopping.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Wonder who that could be Scrappy????


I don't know but I do wonder about who them guests are sometimes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Some must be incognito.



Pappy ain't never met incognito.  Is he from north Georgia or south Georgia?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hannah has a goat too!


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I don't know but I do wonder about who them guests are sometimes.



They is banded members. Like quack eye jimmy swaggert


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Pappy banded a calf one time.  Is that the same thing?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Old #1 just soon bite you as not



                                               IMG_20150605_101026902_HDR.jpg


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Hannah has a goat too!



Yeas. All the more reason  I wanna be a goat. Not a goat that some one thinks is a dog. But a goat owned by a woman


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy banded a calf one time.  Is that the same thing?



Pretty much


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Bo$$ got sum good lookin cows!
They do look mean though.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Numba won looks like he means bidness


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Quack and MT must be having the obligatory QT.



GT is Quiet Time ain't it? They both been actin up today.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Boss, #1 is a redhead.  They are always trouble


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

This is what I had to do this afternoon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

I gots one that looks like that Boss... The kids named her Lucy, after Lucille Ball


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

They loosing their hair B0$$. Must be turnin Spring up there in them mountains.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

nutnut, my corn aint knee high yet.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

shoot, nutnut done flung a craving on Pappy


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> This is what I had to do this afternoon.


 You are a week ahead of me. But I am two weeks late.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

I made a big mess!


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Ben Ben been shuckin corn


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

That's field corn pappy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

I like field corn better, myself.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> That's field corn pappy.



Where else does corn grow???  Well sides a garden


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Pnutman04 is gonna be cornman04


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

That EZ looks like it does a good job Pnut. Only thing I have to get sweet corn of the cob is the wife and her corn knife. My job is to sit out there and keep the flies away.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


>



Looks like that ought to start " workin" pretty soon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2015)

Cornnut04 done got fresh corn


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Pnut you done got my wife looking at one of them EZ creamers on line. Guess I will have to get her one now.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

MT off his Quiet Time.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yea it works pretty good bo$$, but that drill will slang it everywhere if you ain't careful. I looked like a big Cobb when I got done.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

They got em at MSI bo$$.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey folks. What's Billy up to?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That EZ looks like it does a good job Pnut. Only thing I have to get sweet corn of the cob is the wife and her corn knife. My job is to sit out there and keep the flies away.



Put one of them fly tags in her ears and you will have it made!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Honkey up late!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 5, 2015)

Just thought I'd stop in and say hello!  I'm ending my OABA day on a great note!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Do ya'll blanche it before you take it off the cobb?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 5, 2015)

Nutman had to cream corn and I gotta clean fish.
Fish cleanin and grass cutting tomorrow.....Sinclair 1 didn't show up today to do my yard.......


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Yello???


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Them some goot lookin croppy fh


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 5, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Them some goot lookin croppy fh



They hybrid croppy


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

Fh done fount a goot croppy whole


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut you done got my wife looking at one of them EZ creamers on line. Guess I will have to get her one now.


 I saw an EZ Go golf cart. What are you talking about?


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> They hybrid croppy



Herd they like creamed corn. You hang out wif cornnut04 taday???


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

We didn't this time scrapy, have before though. Paw said he was going to cook it a little before he put it up though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice mess of fish fh! Fish fry? I could Brant corn nuggets!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Nutman had to cream corn and I gotta clean fish.
> Fish cleanin and grass cutting tomorrow.....Sinclair 1 didn't show up today to do my yard.......



That fish with its tail hanging off by the rope looks strange. Is it just the way it is laying or is it a stumpknocker.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Put one of them fly tags in her ears and you will have it made!



Wish I had thought of that a long time ago.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Nice mess of fish fh! Fish fry? I could Brant corn nuggets!



Thanks peanutman..........Fish,corn nuggets,corn fritters,corn off the cobb,corn grits,corn slaw and cornpuppies........sounds good


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That fish with its tail hanging off by the rope looks strange. Is it just the way it is laying or is it a stumpknocker.



Redear aka Shellcracker Bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Redear aka Shellcracker Bo$$.



Caught a lot of shellcrackers it just look different to me.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> We didn't this time scrapy, have before though. Paw said he was going to cook it a little before he put it up though.


 Ex sister in law would put a little in plastic bags so it made a thin layer and blanche it like that. I didn't get to eat any of my corn so I don't know if it worked.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

I got drunk at dinner


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

BTW bonefish grill ain't cheap. Dinner was $109. I had fun though.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I had thought of that a long time ago.


 She already got her ears pierced right Bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Ex sister in law would put a little in plastic bags so it made a thin layer and blanche it like that. I didn't get to eat any of my corn so I don't know if it worked.



We put up a lot of corn up in those thin layers. You can stack a freezer full of it.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Embarrassed the wife good. It was real dark and I couldn't read theenu, so I turned my phone flashlight on, lit up the whole place. Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yea I've seen it done that way to scrapy.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Then the mall cop showed up and I said hey look it Paul blart a little to loud apparently. Lol


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Then there was 4 guys eating dinner behind us and I said they were on a double date kind of loud. Lol


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

It was true though. Lol


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Not drinking for three months made me a cheap drunk, but it wears off quick too.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> BTW bonefish grill ain't cheap. Dinner was $109. I had fun though.


 Sounds even more expensive if you say supper. I guess that's why they call it dinner.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Some lady had on those glasses with built in flashlights. I started talking to her about them.  $24.99 at CVS. Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Flop^^^^^^


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

My wife don't like it when I pull out my pocket knife to cut my steak up.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

#1 is giving you the stink eye Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

That corn looks like a bathroom after I'm done cornman04


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

When we catch the bluegill on the bed up here the wife catches all the shell crackers. She wont throw close to the bank or bushes where the Bluegills are and ends up fishing in deeper water. She don't catch as many but she catches more shell crackers than anyone else.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Cream cown


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Let's go Hilsman, I'll drive


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Good luck D, 



That's to pappy^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

I want to go fishing.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

A good little buzzz feels real good


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Matt causing a scene.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

He gonna get throwed out.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Not drinking for three months made me a cheap drunk, but it wears off quick too.


 Sounds like you jumped off the wagon 'stead of fell off.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

When I go to a fancy place, I remember I don't fit in well


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Some lady had on those glasses with built in flashlights. I started talking to her about them.  $24.99 at CVS. Wooooo


 Recon they'd do for coonhunting?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nite y'all!


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Night nut.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Recon they'd do for coonhunting?



Worth a shot.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> My wife don't like it when I pull out my pocket knife to cut my steak up.



They got good knives at Outback. Makes the steak seem tenderer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Later Flash.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy lifting knives at outback.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I want to go fishing.


OK, it's probly late enough you won't get caught. Jug fishin are you?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> OK, it's probly late enough you won't get caught. Jug fishin are you?



Any kind of fishing, I am just way behind this year.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Any kind of fishing, I am just way behind this year.


I bet them glasses flashlights would work good for that.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm fixin to stick some frogs when ya'll leave me.

Frog flop


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

MT back on Quiet Time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

My freezer is getting low on fish. Got plenty of quail but the fillets are low low.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Sssshhhhh


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My freezer is getting low on fish. Got plenty of quail but the fillets are low low.



His wife done hit him upside the head with that flashlight phone.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My freezer is getting low on fish. Got plenty of quail but the fillets are low low.


 I messed around and got 20 packs of a dozen pikefish put up and ain't started on bush lining catfish yet. That's when the freezer gets fuller quicker. Frog legs get ate for breakfast sometime but they never make it to the freezer...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

I usually catch a lot of catfish in June over on Lake Barkley. I rent a pontoon boat and a cabin and we all pile in and drift fish for them.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I usually catch a lot of catfish in June over on Lake Barkley. I rent a pontoon boat and a cabin and we all pile in and drift fish for them.


They keep good too, the fillets.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Hope I don't get snake bit frog gigging. Today ain't been my day. Anybody ever have 3 lighters go dead in a day? one time  when you are a 1/4 mile in the woods? And now, all the toilette paper is gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Wear your snake boots Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Matt nodded off.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wear your snake boots Scrapy.


I will Bo$$ specially getting to the backwater draggin that cheap 10ft aluminum boat that don't weigh 30 pounds. When I get in the middle of it I can't even wiggle. It acts like it wants to throw me out. There ain't no gators out there I want to mess with so I don't think they want to mess with me. They little yet. The guage on that boat is a lot better than the heaviest duty tin foil. The water is shallow. I think I could out run one to the bank.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

I use a flounder gig cause that's all I got.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Fox done came and got Scapy's scaps. Including new potaters boiled in butter. Left over cream yellow squash. Some dried out Pikefish been in the icebox a few days and some old spaghetti noodles. Bet he ain't even took time for them dogfeed  fareenas I ,or was it Maw fibers? I forget.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

My dad fed a fox every night, it got where he could go out on the screened in back porch at night and call the fox and he would come running.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Well Scrapy take it on in, I am fixing to hit the hay.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Night useless ones and to you too Buckfiddy, you the most useless of all.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

Anyway , I probably won't gig but afew, bein that I am goin to a wedding tomorrow at Millen GA.  Riding along with my cousin. She said that I got to drive home so I can't celebrate much. You heard all that before ain't you Mattech? Legs jumpin out the pan at 5 AM still gives me plenty of time to get there


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Preach it scrapy


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My dad fed a fox every night, it got where he could go out on the screened in back porch at night and call the fox and he would come running.


 I ain't tried that yet, but I know it sees me plain as day washing dishes at the sink  and it don't pay me no attention at all.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 6, 2015)

Woooooooo 

I'm up late


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Preach it scrapy



Preach what? I divulge information gathered over numerous years is all.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My dad fed a fox every night, it got where he could go out on the screened in back porch at night and call the fox and he would come running.


 What kind of call did he use. ?? Probly wasn't a new fangled love call like yours! Probly not," here foxy,foxy fox! Speachin of that , I just got a ding on my cellphone. I liable not to gig tonight after all.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Ummmm


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

Hope I make it to the wedding.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

Halliluja , I found a box of Kleenex. I was dreading paper towels. Living in the country ain't all it's cracked up to be sometimes.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

I gotta get up in a few hours to go fishing.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> I gotta get up in a few hours to go fishing.


What are you going fishing for Mattech?

I don't mean like what are you going fishing for Mattech like you ain't going to catch anything, Rather, What species are you pursuing? I am so often misunderstood texting. Happened again a while ago.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

Every missed fillet is another missed fillet.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

I decided I ain't going gigging neither. I am willing but my heart ain't in it.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

Ha ha, Haha, I just got three out the roadside ditch been keepin me up all night . The fox was supposed to get them according to the write ups.  Maybe the fox was leaving them for me.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

I love foxes, no matter if they turn into cougers in their latter years.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh Goodness! just got another dingy dingy on my cellphone text.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

She must have struck out. Never the less, looks like I am due for some QT, Quiet time. I hope I am able to make it to the wedding. 
That wedding, not my another wedding.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

Ya'll ever had a girl friend that was a Romantic? 

What do you do? I need advice.

A  wink and a knod means love forever, immortality stuff. I think I'd about as soon have a creepy uncle Quack.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

I feel very, very 
uncomfortable up in hya.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

1 member (me), and 16 guests:  and I am starting to get more than a little uncomfortable, maybe atad paranoind even though I ain't scared of much of nothing out in the wild woods But what with wild woods and smartphones , the wildwoods that ain't that smart no mo. Some bean counter gonna be counting them ditch froglegs as inkum and I know it. I ourt to a kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 6, 2015)

The C/L, centerline, of that roadside ditch is 33 feet from the C/L of the C/L of the pavement... I made sure I jooged them frogs on my side . That myside is heartofore private property.
Don'tcha see?


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 6, 2015)

Mernin?????  Lftt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Eye recon I'll get my boys up for some fishing.


----------



## cramer (Jun 6, 2015)

morning fellers


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Morning cra cra


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

Anybody wanna go a fishin' ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Boy said give him a few more mins of sleep.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

I do!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Anybody wanna go a fishin' ?



I would go again but Sinclair 1 didn't show up to cut my grass,it's therapeutic for him but I guess the 2 acres scared him off.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Morning?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2015)

I just found out my 4 wheeler is stuck somewhere in tha swamp out back. My 30ty y/o son who is on leave from the army took it out back last nite at mid nite got it stuck in the creek & don't know where. I hope I can still whoop him
But 1st we have to find it & get it out


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey errbody! Honkey check in!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 6, 2015)

Going after some of these today!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Im working today while everybody else is going fishing


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 6, 2015)

Taking my friend with me.  She loves being on the boat.  I don't mind. ..


----------



## bigelow (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey now you ain't quack


----------



## bigelow (Jun 6, 2015)

Have fun I gots some guns to shoot


----------



## bigelow (Jun 6, 2015)

Therapy .22, 5.56, 30.06, 9mm carbine, and a couple pistols  should help me relax today


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Taking my friend with me.  She loves being on the boat.  I don't mind. ..



  Well hello there!  We expect pics today Honkey


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

That award can be taken away you know


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Don't let us down


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

We're your homies


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

We would all take pics


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

lots of pics


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Oft to the lake.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Getting a real late start


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2015)

4 wheeler found & pulled out....


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Did you spank your boy?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

mack is back.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Me n t.p. gone ride to da huntin crub fer a spell. Hit some dirt roads and let her drive fer a while. I got to work the gas and brake. If she's holding the wheel, technically she's driven. Right??


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Am I right, 1974???


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Cause if I'm wrong I need to rig up some pedal extensions right quick like.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Right


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Mack done left


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks, mt. I don't want to be illegal.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Lfwork. It hawt out herea


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Eyerecon  the five inches of rain ruined pond fishing hooked one 2" bass on a beetle spin


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

I just go woke up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey Ben Ben


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Honkey taking a hottie on a boat ride


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

wrong


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

morning


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Caught a lot of shellcrackers it just look different to me.



Probably a cross Bo$$.I catch shellcrackers and bluegills off the same beds.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me n t.p. gone ride to da huntin crub fer a spell. Hit some dirt roads and let her drive fer a while. I got to work the gas and brake. If she's holding the wheel, technically she's driven. Right??



That's nice T. It will give you a little break and you can knock back a few cold ones.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Wrong morning?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wrong morning?



What's wrong with it.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

LOL I was answering TP
just funning around. 
It's the right morning fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Idk Kayran said she went to the wrong morning


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

No it's good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

I thought you got lost kayran


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

Wasn't that a song
if this is wrong I don't want
to be right?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

Fuzzy having flashbacks


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

I need to go do something
but I don't want to


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 6, 2015)

Good Morning, good fishin' Fish Hawk, I would have loved to go, but divorces are real expensive now a days.........


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 6, 2015)

Wimmens remember everything except where they put your stuff when they clean up. I've got one brand new camo crock, other one just up and left.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Dave lost his truck again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Krun and Migs got me confused. I planted some peas. Was it the wrong morning or not.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 6, 2015)

True that Fuzzy, I should prolly buy a red one.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Wimmens remember everything except where they put your stuff when they clean up. I've got one brand new camo crock, other one just up and left.



I got a brand new game camera a couple of years ago and it disappeared. I looked for it off and on for a year. She was messing around in what was supposed to be my gun closet last week and found it under a pack and play, right where she put it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Why is there a G after the thread number in this one. That is highly irregular.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why is there a G after the thread number in this one. That is highly irregular.



Hmm..Good question. Only homo3 can answer that


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

You ok Boss and the letter thing
started about 2 threads back


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

I think TP started it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2015)

Eyerecon you got it wrong boss. Might   go dig  up them peas and replant them this evening


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Krun and Migs got me confused. I planted some peas. Was it the wrong morning or not.



I think it's to hot for P's bo$$. I quit planting them. Never git enough to amount to enough


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

I didn't know T started it. That was a great idea and I really like it. Good job T.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I think it's to hot for P's bo$$. I quit planting them. Never git enough to amount to enough



We prolly six weeks behind you Krun. It got into the 40's one night last week.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Been gittin a bunch of squash and qcumbers out the garden lately. Had some fried green mators yestirdee


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We prolly six weeks behind you Krun. It got into the 40's one night last week.



I don't look nothin like krun bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Don't reckon T said if that was SOP now, did he?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

That was you Guth, I am sorry I don't se so well without my glasses.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> i don't look nothin like krun bo$$



lol


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a bunch of small
flower pots growing tomato's
herbs and some peppers and
I just planted some squash.
I have the in the front under an overhang
gets to hot down here to grow much.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

I planted tomatos upside
down once and the vines were
about 7 feet long, bet they tasted 
good to cause the squirrels got everyone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

I planted potatoes upside down one time and you could just pick them and not have to dig em.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

I planted some punkins upside down last year.

I am still waiting on them to come up, but I heard they had a bumper crop in China


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy gonna plant some cantaloupes this afternoon.

maybe some late corn toooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Mourning bo$$!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy would like to have some fresh trout guts to put in the cantaloupe hills.  Might have to go on a trout fishing trip before I plant the cantaloupes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Not that trout guts are better fertilizer than 10-10-10


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

its just that the trout guts are a lot more fun to gather


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy would like to have some fresh trout guts to put in the cantaloupe hills.  Might have to go on a trout fishing trip before I plant the cantaloupes.



Where you going ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

and the left over packaging tastes a lot better broiled with lemons on it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

prolly run over to the refuge in the middle fork of Broad


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

see if they stocked it this week... can always hit Nancytown if they didn't stock the river


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

Nancytown ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

yeah.. it is a small lake above Lake Russell, on the refuge.

they keep it stocked, and have some fishing rodeos there.  I like using some small Castmaster spoons there.  You can get out in the middle of the lake where nobody else can with them.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

These places crowded ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

about an hour trip up to Burrells ford or anywhere like that for me, so it pretty well would take the rest of the day.



man, that may be a plan right there....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Morning Pnut.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

It depends, Greg.  sometimes they are, and sometimes they aren't.

Dylan and I usually go by the refuge during the week in the evenings and pretty well have it to ourselves. You might see one or two people in there after 6


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Just had a guy call me a cool cat on my new smart phone.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Boss,... it's afternoon now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Boss is getting techy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

I keep my rods ready with Panther Martins 1/16th oz in the gold/orange color, and black/silver blade rooster tails.  

The trout will usually hit one or the other on the Broad


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy needs to run to Owens and get some canterlope seeds



and some late corn toooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Did d win pappy?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

I gotta get up and sumpin productive too !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I gotta get up and sumpin productive too !!



Probably something you could do in the vineyard. Like spraying for bugs or such.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

I was just replaceing the nose piece on my sunglasses. I was using krazy glue and now my sunglasses are stuck on my finger.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Guess I won't lose them anymore.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Out yardsailin with the GF. It's still hawt out herea


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I was just replaceing the nose piece on my sunglasses. I was using krazy glue and now my sunglasses are stuck on my finger.



Least they ain't stuck to yo nose


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Shake it off Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Wonder how them Pike fish would taste cooked in a dish washer Scrapy. I had an aunt who would wrap some kind of fillet or 2 in aluminum foil with butter and lemon juice and stuff, then put them in the dishwasher with a load of dirty dishes and when she took them out they were perfectly done.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

They a cool cat in hera.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Cant be much different than heating up your Beenie Weenies on a truck manifold.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They a cool cat in hera.



This kid is like 28 years old. My son is looking at buying his house. I had called him to set up a time when they could see it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why is there a G after the thread number in this one. That is highly irregular.



I don't start this thread, cool cat, but I'm pretty sure I know what the G stands for.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

By the way T, I think that letter after the thread # was a great idea. They told me you came up with that gem.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Cool cat even saying "like" in every sentence.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

You mean it wasn't your Idea to start putting letters after the thread #?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Mine was A for awesome. I'm not gone say what the G stands for.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Dee finished 4th overall female, 1st in her age group.  It wasnt her best performance, and she knows she should have been working harder for the race. 



Lesson learned. Hopefully it will stick


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

g= goofy

g= gigantic

g= gorgeous

g= good grief.... nope.  that would be gg


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Good deal Dee, don't let Pappy work you too hard. You could outrun him easily now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

The G could like stand for Groovy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Pappy walked 2.11 miles yesterday in 36min 2 seconds... Pappy thought that was purty goot.  fer an old man   with a bad ticker    that ain't been outta da hospital but 5 weeks    and is 40 lbs overweight    and his feet hurts......


ahh.... lets face it.... Dee is much faster than Pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

gg = great groovy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

g = gracious


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

ggmm = goot golly miss molly


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Think I will bet $12 on the Preakness. OTB not bout 30 mins from here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

This one went quick.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2015)

Party time....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2015)

P= party


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2015)

reeB thirty


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

Look it Bo$$......10 minutes at the edge of the woods and I got free fish baits.......Billy style!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

My goat didn't make it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

We got a regular ol' pet cemetery going on around here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Are those night crawlers Hawk.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> My goat didn't make it.



Is it done yet?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Lil nut and wife ain't taking it to good, either.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

I think so Boss......They lay under the heavy leaf mat and I jus hoe them up


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

City boys have to buy there baits.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

Can you rope a goat at Billy's goat zoo ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Might be pond worms, or grunt worms. We used to run em out of the ground by rubbing a brick over a stob in the ground.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

Now I got to find something to put em in.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

We call em turkey worms


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Is it done yet?



Ha, I would be needing some where to stay ifin I did that. Lol!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

Me and my Dad use to do that Bo$$....Gruntin worms is a dyin art form


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

You think the shellcrackers will eat em Boss?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Might be pond worms, or grunt worms. We used to run em out of the ground by rubbing a brick over a stob in the ground.



Jobbin that stick in and out of the ground hard and fast will run em out too !!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

What happened to yer goat, benben??


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Down round the river, we'd just rake the leaves back and find them ol crawlin worms.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Lil nut let him out to run with the cows since our bottle fed calf died. And sum dawgs or something got a hold of him yesterday AM. I tried to docter him up but I guess it didn't work.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry about your goat nut


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2015)

Dang it, benben. RIP, li'l nuts goat.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry about your goat peanutman


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

A dog will travel fer miles to kill a goat !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

I got a Catalpa tree but it hasn't had any worms on it in 7 or 8 years. Don't what happened to them, but they have all but disappeared up here. We called them Catawba worms. Fine bait and they are tough.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Something bout dogs and goats they just don't get along most times. Sorry your goat is gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe you should get him a chicken this time. Billy used to have a pet chicken.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

He's got some chickens already, he smells like chicken dooky all the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 6, 2015)

We used to catch them black grasshoppers buy the dozens for bait. They gone now too, guess cotton poison got them.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got a Catalpa tree but it hasn't had any worms on it in 7 or 8 years. Don't what happened to them, but they have all but disappeared up here. We called them Catawba worms. Fine bait and they are tough.



They do make fine bait Boss.Me and my Grand Pa would use them on the Altamaha and catch some of the puritest red breast you ever seen and good eatin size cats too.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 6, 2015)

floppers


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Two to too 2 more pages


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

We got a nurse cow for the calves if needed, and jennys will kill a dog !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

Testing from a new fangled phone !!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

We got 2 donkeys too. And he had been hanging out with them. So I don't no about them donkeys stomping dawgs now.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

Last post in hera this one's toast


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2015)

Werkin good Greg!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got a Catalpa tree but it hasn't had any worms on it in 7 or 8 years. Don't what happened to them, but they have all but disappeared up here. We called them Catawba worms. Fine bait and they are tough.



I used to fish with those, hadn't heard about them in
years


----------



## karen936 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the goat


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2015)

Wut I miss.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Kmc been washing mud off his 4 wheeler


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

He gave his boy a whoopin


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Greg needs to give bo$$ a lesson on smart phones


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

bo$$ can check on us when he's lftt


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

wait till bo$$ figured out how to band someone with his new smart phone


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

who will he ban 1st?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

me?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Bigs?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Ld?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Krun?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Mig?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Tp?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Hills?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Matt?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

flop?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Nut?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Guth?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Honkey?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

I need some help with this


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

19 more


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

Boss, find someone with catalpa worms on their trees, and put them on your tree this summer.  They lay eggs that fall to the ground. The eggs hatch next year and wal-lah.... instant fish bait.

Either the weather froze your ground stock, or somebody sprayed a poison and kilt them.  

Pappy gots 2 'tawba trees in his yard.  Dylan like the green worms, and the 'bakker juice they spit out.

Birds will do a number on them worms when they start eating the leaves.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

18 more


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Can you tell I'm at work?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Errbody else out fishing


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Swimming


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

drinking reebs


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

I got 45 more mins


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

Another one that has sumpin to do goat ropein maybe ??


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Nut went to the pet store to get little nut another pet


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes hawwww


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

I meant.....yeeee hawww !!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe a iguana


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe a kamodo dragon


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

a free goat roping?

greased pig catching contest?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

maybe a coon dog


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

every boy needs  a coon dog


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

greased goat roping and iguana toe nail clipping


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

Sumpin !!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

flp


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Scrapy might have a coon dog that he can hook nut up wif


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

Lock er down


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 6, 2015)

I deleted my thread Pappy.. Start yours back up


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

posting from Dr office on my new smart phone


----------

